# Need Banana plugs



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

I just picked up some new Paradigms.The new V5 Monitors. A pair of Titans,CC-290,and a pair of Mini Monitors that I am going to use for surrounds. I am payiently waiting for my new Onkyo TX-SR605. I just picked up some 14g speaker wire. I am now looking to buy some banana plugs. Whats everyone using? Where should I order from? Regular or locking? Thanks for the help. John


----------



## Ryan-T (Apr 8, 2007)

I am using these http://www.speakerrepair.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=black_chrome. I really like them. They also have locking ones for a little more, But the ones I got are plenty tight.


----------



## FireWalker877 (May 14, 2007)

Ryan, those look like some solid plugs. I bought a 4-pack of really ****** Acoustic Research plugs at best buy for ~ $9. I think I may have to invest in some of those. Thanks!


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I actually like those ****** AR plugs from best buy! I had the GLS black chrome plugs for awhile, and even though they are nice looking they were just too big, heavy and bulky for my tastes. The AR's are some of the only ones that fit in my binding posts without sticking out.

I've also had good luck with some Dayton plugs from parts express.


----------



## FireWalker877 (May 14, 2007)

Yeah, the AR's will definitely work if you have smaller cable, I just don't remember if they would accept 12g wire. Also, the plugs on the AR's seem much shorter than any of the other plugs I saw there. However, they are snug! I can definitely see how those GLS plugs could be a little bulky. Just don't go out and spend $20 for two pair.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I use 12 gauge with the AR plugs - no problem.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I actually have a picture of the AR plugs (on the top set of posts) and a set of Dayton's (on the bottom). Both are using 12 gauge wire.

http://swbg1.tripod.com/IMG_1343.JPG


----------



## JorgenMan (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm using the screw-type from monoprice.com, and have no complaints.


----------

